# The tolerant and inclusive have spoken



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

I was just thinking the other day that I need to be more tolerant and inclusive. But then I learned the Left think those things mean to kill babies so I changed my mind.



> A nurse at an Indiana hospital was let go after an offensive tweet suggesting that the sons of white women "be sacrificed to the wolves" was traced back to her Twitter account.


https://www.yahoo.com/news/indiana-nurse-loses-job-saying-211413623.html


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

She'll get another job with no trouble. Seems that attitude is all the rage, nowadays.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Margaret Sanger wanted to exterminate black unborn babies. This woman is just as evil but will be praised by the left for her “moral” stance.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Maybe someone will set her on fire. That is kind, right? I just wanrpt her to be warm!


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Identity politics and hate at it's finest. I am still truly amazed that so many fall for the crap and make no effort to look at the world in a logical manner. Lefty teachings are attractive to those with the lowest intelligence and moral convictions.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Tolerant like the gun grabbers? Inclusive like the male-hating Feminists? No, thanks. The left has some kind of logical disconnect mind warp going on.


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

Having issues with White Males , Christians , Practicing Jews , Israel, ... Is trendy now so get over it ...


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Gator Monroe said:


> Having issues with White Males , Christians , Practicing Jews , Israel, ... Is trendy now so get over it ...


That is a majority of Americans in the "unacceptable class" if you combine the groups you suggested alone.....


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

Lol no kidding ( Try and tell that to Open Borders pro Minority Socialist Democrats )


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Gator Monroe said:


> Lol no kidding ( Try and tell that to Open Borders pro Minority Socialist Democrats )


That's why they want to change that. Most of the left are ashamed of being white. A good example is Rachel Dolezal.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

inceptor said:


> That's why they want to change that. Most of the left are ashamed of being white. A good example is Rachel Dolezal.


Never could figure that out. Read the list of nobel prize winners. White men have been responsible for most of the advancements in medicine, chemistry, physics, and the human condition in general. White Guilt is a liberal mental disease.


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

Ditto that , think Don Quixote and Jonas Salk and Jonathan Winters ...


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

sideKahr said:


> Never could figure that out. Read the list of nobel prize winners. White men have been responsible for most of the advancements in medicine, chemistry, physics, and the human condition in general. White Guilt is a liberal mental disease.


Hey Obama got a Nobel Prize for....well it's was for uh....I mean everyone knows his Nobel was for uhhhh.....well he got one.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------

